# Toi toi toi



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

What is the origin? I guess I assumed it was from the French as a way of saying something like "Go get 'em, 'you' " but it's pronounced toy instead of toi (twah) so what's the deal?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

rgz said:


> What is the origin? I guess I assumed it was from the French as a way of saying something like "Go get 'em, 'you' " but it's pronounced toy instead of toi (twah) so what's the deal?


Isn't it just to make a spitting sound? The idea of it scaring off evil spirits or more likely - evil opera critics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

rgz said:


> What is the origin? I guess I assumed it was from the French as a way of saying something like "Go get 'em, 'you' " but it's pronounced toy instead of toi (twah) so what's the deal?


It's German, apparently, not French. Where did you get it from?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"toi-toi-toi: (an old European custom translated into words to wish you good luck). Saying toi (pronounce: toy) THREE times is derived from the custom of spitting three times over someone's shoulder for good luck."

Or so it is said in the Wisdom of the Internet.

http://www.threes.com/index.php?opt...toi-toi-toi&catid=69:colloquialisms&Itemid=48


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "toi-toi-toi: (an old European custom translated into words to wish you good luck). Saying toi (pronounce: toy) THREE times is derived from the custom of spitting three times over someone's shoulder for good luck."
> 
> Or so it is said in the Wisdom of the Internet.
> 
> http://www.threes.com/index.php?opt...toi-toi-toi&catid=69:colloquialisms&Itemid=48


If it's on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> It's German, apparently, not French. Where did you get it from?


I think I've heard it most from Renee Fleming's hosting gigs on Live in HD, but I know I've heard other singers say it too. Darned if I can remember where specifically, probably in some documentary behind-the-scenes bits on various dvds.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

rgz said:


> I think I've heard it most from Renee Fleming's hosting gigs on Live in HD, but I know I've heard other singers say it too. Darned if I can remember where specifically, probably in some documentary behind-the-scenes bits on various dvds.


It's quite common. It's used the same way as _break a leg_, which is also rather obscure unless you're Joyce Di Donato.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Couac Addict said:


> It's quite common. It's used the same way as _break a leg_, which is also rather obscure unless you're Joyce Di Donato.


Another one is 'in bocca al lupo'

Explanation


----------



## Rackon (Apr 9, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> It's quite common. It's used the same way as _breakthrough a leg_, which is also rather obscure unless you're Joyce Di Donato.


With dancers, it's not "break a leg" but "merde", which is indeed French (excrement doncha know). Breaking a leg is too much of a real possibility in ballet. (Plus the language of ballet is French).

I have heard people wish singers "toi toi toi" and "merde" in the same breath. It all harkens back to theatrical tradition, old supersticions that it's bad luck to wish performers "good luck".


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Rackon said:


> Breaking a leg is too much of a real possibility in ballet.


...and a little disheartening when said by the understudy.


----------

